# wireless reversing cameras



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

Hi all,

Any-one with any views on these reversing camera systems?. Would save a lot of messing about not having to wire from front to rear.

Ken


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken, we installed one earlier this year, (no rear window and I tow) works a treat, our M/H is 8 mtrs long and I didn't fancy running wires that length!
No holes drilled, and completely transferable to next 'van too :wink: 

M&D


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi M&D...like Ken I am thinking of one but please tell, how you supplied power to the camera without holes???

will


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Will, Camera has a buit in transmitter, which is powered by a pp3 9v battery, receiver is powered by the Cig lighter and sits on the dash next to monitor again powered by cig lighter, no holes no wires.
Camera mounts onto cycle rack, rear ladder, or make a bracket to fit inside the rear window if you have one.
Completely waterproof, has LED's so you can see at night, mine's even got a built in mic. so I can hear as well as see Mandy when reversing.

Best gadget I bought IMHO  

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Thinking of this the other day.

Could you let us know, what make it is, how much, and where from.

Sounds like you rate it highly, thats good enough for me.

Thanks.


Homer.......Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sounds good Dave....Now come the questions!!!!!
does the camera need a plentifull supply of 9v batterys??..
How big do you think the monitor needs to be ie:- 5 inch /7 inch..

thanks

will


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob, the 5.5" LCD monitor I already possesed from a portable DVD system bought for the M/H (Woolworths £120) but I have seen them sold separately for around £80 ish, that's colour btw Maplins, Ebay etc. worth a good internet search for a monitor, remember you need 12v though!

The camera was an Ebay purchase,....... sort of.......the guy selling on ebay, also travels around selling at some Markets. A few telephone calls later, he offered a demo of the camera at Wakefield Market so we went along and bought one! £50.

He also does a b/w version £30, these cameras are popular and becoming cheaper it does pay to shop around.  

Don't narrow your search to M/H application, these cameras are versatile and have many uses. 8) 

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Will, the battery should last about 3mths, depending of course if you use it as a rear view mirror type application, i.e always on, or just to see behind in tricky situations if using it for the latter, then it will last longer.

Currently I'm trying to figure out the best way of running the camera by a voltage drop means from the M/H's 12v to the camera's 9 :idea:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info and advice Dave, helps with my research, I'll get one eventually, don't fancy paying the kit prices you see advertised, your solution sounds like the way to go.

Homer.....Rob.  

Ps Dave you have a pm waiting.


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

Many thanks for your speedy replies. One other question I have though. Can these wireless systems be connected to the reverse gear as well?

Ken


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I don't see why not,.... simply a matter of tapping into the supply out of the reverse switch, but then we're into a wiring up situation which defeats the ease of wireless operation and simplicity of use.  

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*cameras & tree protection arrangements*

Hmm. . . . I suppose the camera could be mounted near the reversing lights at the rear, & powered directly from them - hence camera on when reverse engaged; Q.E.D. - Thanks guys! I may be inspired to do something now; 'er indoors will be pleased, she has never quite recovered from the destruction of a newly planted apple tree which was subject to reversing damage (snapped of in it's prime, actually).


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for the info Dave...I guess it would be easier to wire it to the motorhome somehow, as to keep connecting the battery would seem futile while driving!!!..I presume you will keep it connected while driving with no rear view...please let us know how you get on 

Peterthegrate...i think the camera would be better situated a lot higher..in my case, with not needing a constant rear view I may mount mine as high as I can to get a wider angle of view pointing down to the rear bumper...but i will have to look at the situation when i install one.

will


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

I'm currently looking at installing a reversing camera and after reading this thread am interested in the possibility of a wireless set-up. Firstly M&D, has your M/H an aluminium or fibreglass skin? I wonder if reception would be rubbish with ali skin as there must surely be a faraday cage problem (excuse the techy bit). I'm also interested in your experience with the PP3 battery power, the cameras I see advertised seem to draw at least 500ma current so I can't imagine the batteries would last long - how do you find battery life? Of course if you have to wire a 12v supply to the camera it defeats the wireless advantages! Can you give us a clue which camera you are using and possibly a link to the supplier? Sounds like you hit upon a good supplier there!

Gaspode


----------

